# I have tried everything I NEED SOME HELP PLEASE!!



## Bodacious (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a 94 Nissan Altima 5 speed....Here is what it does.. Its hard to start,but when it does start it idles good like there is nothing wrong with it. Ok when you give it alot of gas it boggs down,you cant take off from a hill because it wont take the gas it needs and it will die on me.If you give it gas slow it does good. Sometimes when you first start it and it dont start it will blow white smoke out of the air intake box. The car has no codes on it(no check engine light on)



Here is what I have done...

New spark plugs,distributor cap,wires,fuel filter,air filter and the cold start sencer(heard that might have been the problem but wasnt)

I unhooked the mass air sencer and it was reading.Just to make sure I also tried one from a junk yard and that wasnt it either. 

I have gutted the converter. I have also unhooked the exhaust from the minifold wasnt it either.Thanks


----------



## Chris Bravo (Jan 30, 2010)

Try checking your throttle body, and your TPS


----------



## double b26 (Aug 21, 2010)

have you looked into the EGR valve and system? over time, the valve itself will get clogged up with carbon buildup and the gasses cant flow through. same goes for the intake runners (ie: the chambers in the intake where the gasses flow from the valve into the combustion chamber). or in some cases, some of the runners will clog, but the others, and the valve will still flow. in this case, all that gas gets sent to the open chambers, and can mess up the detonation, causing a miss or bogging. 

im new to the nissan's (literally, just bought a 93 altima this afternoon... my fist nissan), but this is a common problem with hondas. my 91 accord would take off decently under very light throttle. if you got on the gas any time before the engine reached 2-2.5k, it would bog down and actually loose power/speed. once it revved up to about 2.5 or so, it would run like a champ. like you, i tried all the normal replacements (plugs, wires, dizzy, filters, gutted cat, checked timing, etc), and each one would help the car in general, but not fix the problem. 

i would recommend you at least pull the egr valve and see if there is a lot of buildup on it. the gasket is cheap, so get a new one and put a little rtv on it too when refitting the valve. like i said, i dont know about this engine, but the f22 in 91-93 accords have plugs that you have to drill a hole in and use a screw and slidehammer to pull them out. however, in the 90 model, there are no plugs, just machined flat spots where the plugs are located on later models. on the older models, you have to drill a hole into the intake (at the future plug location) and re-seal after cleaning. 94+ models got a removable metal 'cap' that you can unbolt and pull off the intake to clean the ports. and of course, you can take the intake manifold completely off and clean it that way too.

i hope this gives you an idea of what to look for. you can use carb cleaner to clean the carbon, but some people recommend using seafoam instead. the cleaner will get down into the intake (if you pull the plugs and clean runners), so its gonna burn and go through the exhaust when you start the car. people say the seafoam is safer for the O2 sensor than the carb cleaner. 

also, if you do go with the seafoam, use some of it to clean out your vacuum system. on most engines, the brake booster line is best to use because its usually easy to get to, feeds all cylinders, and is large diameter. do it with the engine warm and running. directions on the can and website.

this may be taboo, but if you look HERE, it will take you to a honda-tech forum post w/ pics of the setup on the honda f22a1 engine. im sure the nissan setup will be somewhat different, but it will give you an idea of what im talking about.


----------



## leftym2d (Aug 22, 2010)

you most likely have a clog. i suggest you either check it out yourself or go to a shop.


----------



## double b26 (Aug 21, 2010)

leftym2d said:


> you most likely have a clog. i suggest you either check it out yourself or go to a shop.


wow, what help that is! clog WHERE? in the cat that he's already gutted? LOL

:lame:


----------



## Deserttaxguy (Jun 28, 2009)

*check your wires too*

My 94 altima with 255,000 miles does the same thing from time to time and its usually solved with new Plug wires, plugs, dist cap and rotor. Check the other wires around the Mass Air sensor, etc. wipe off any oil and see if any wires are touching something they shouldn't be, like metal! 
Also, since you didnt mention about oil leaks, let me add, that sometimes I get a very little bit of oil by the distributor/harness plug, so take that off and clean it good. 
Also, look at your distributor cap again. see if that has any signs of arcing inside it or if the rotor has rust on the contact. Also, while you have the cap and rotor off,t, take off the plastic shield that covers the base of the rotor. Wipe all that off real good too. Any little bits of debris or oil mist will foul it out a bit like you describe.

I just fixed mine this weekend, and you will notice an immediate improvement in starting if these issues are present.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Wouldn't hurt to check the fuel pressure with a pressure gauge. Low fuel pressure can give you the same symptoms.


----------



## Antwan700 (Oct 13, 2010)

I had this issue in the past and it ended up being a bad ignition coil, I replaced it and everything went back to normal.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

It might be your distributer thats acting up if not check your fuel injectors.


----------



## The Gambit X (Nov 5, 2010)

check the timing on your distributor. it may need to be advanced a bit. i just fixed my problem today and it sounded pretty much like yours. warm up your car to normal operating temperature. turn your distributor clockwise to advance, counter clockwise to retard. adjust as needed. aim for your idle to be at 1,000rpm. there will be two bolts that keep it from spinning on the bottom base of the distributor. you'll see that it swivels. it will take an 11/32nd socket. i suggest using a quarter inch ratchet with a small extension.


----------

